# [SOLVED] Changing the IP address in the Local connection



## khaled.bahr (Feb 18, 2012)

I have windows 7 professional 32-bit OS, on HP EliteBook 8440p, when I open the Local Area Connection and clicking on the properties an error msg keeps popping up ( Some of the controls of this property sheet are disabled because one or more other Network property sheets are already open, to use these controls close all other opened property sheets and then reopen this one), and nothing else is opened as well, and under the safe mode the network connection tab is not accessible, does anyone faced a problem like this, and whats his advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Changing the IP address in the Local connection*



> I open the Local Area Connection


Are you _opening_ the Local Area Connection so the *Status *Window is open? or just _Right _clicking the Local Area Connection? Are you logged in as a limited user or as an Administrator user? Enable the Hidden Administrator account and log out of the user profile your in and log in as Admin and see if it works there. then check your user account for restrictions.


----------



## khaled.bahr (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Changing the IP address in the Local connection*

Thanks spunk.funk for the reply, I'm local administrator on my machine and the status is showing and when clicking on the properties that msg appears and this problem still exist and eating my brain


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Changing the IP address in the Local connection*

Try this: http://www.chicagotech.net/netforums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3921&start=0


----------



## khaled.bahr (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Changing the IP address in the Local connection*

Thanks Spunk that was very Helpful article ... appreciate it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Changing the IP address in the Local connection*

You're welcome! if this solved your problem, please mark this thread solved in the thread tools at the top.


----------



## khaled.bahr (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Changing the IP address in the Local connection*

Rogers


----------

